# Celing paint, Flat or Semi?



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

svronthmve said:


> That could very well be, I guess. I don't work for tenants or landlords so don't see that side at all.


Actually got that info because I had to live in them..:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

Flat on ceilings, eggshel on walls.....pearl sometimes if it compliments the color.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Typically when we do ceilings, most are a flat bright white. 
Bathrooms and kitchens usually get a semi-gloss sheen on the ceilings.
Personally I like a satin on my knockdown or skip troweled living area ceilings.
It really shows off the texture, and at night it reflects lighting and the texture becomes interactive. It's also more cleanable. :thumbsup:


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Typically when we do ceilings, most are a flat bright white.
> Bathrooms and kitchens usually get a semi-gloss sheen on the ceilings.
> Personally I like a satin on my knockdown or skip troweled living area ceilings.
> It really shows off the texture, and at night it reflects lighting and the texture becomes interactive. It's also more cleanable. :thumbsup:


Knockdown and skip trowel are the same thing right?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

How about sw admitting they have been selling us dull white paint for ever by releasing bright white.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

summithomeinc said:


> Knockdown and skip trowel are the same thing right?


:no:
Skip trowel is done by hand and knockdown is sprayed on in my area. 
These textures have different definitions depending on what region of the country your in.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

svronthmve said:


> I did have 1 time in all my years that a customer requested the ceiling of their front porch to be painted a sky blue color. *They said it used to be very popular many years ago as a way to bring the blue sky under the porch ceiling too*.
> 
> I do have to say it was interesting & different in a good sort of way...


I've heard from more than one old timer, the reason for painting porch ceilings sky blue was to keep the mud daubers, wasps and other insects from setting up camp on the porch ceiling.
Supposedly the sky blue color tricks the insects into thinking it's the sky and there is no way for them to build a nest in the sky.:thumbsup:


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

Sir Mixalot said:


> I've heard from more than one old timer, the reason for painting porch ceilings sky blue was to keep the mud daubers, wasps and other insects from setting up camp on the porch ceiling.
> Supposedly the sky blue color tricks the insects into thinking it's the sky and there is no way for them to build a nest in the sky.:thumbsup:


Sounds logical wonder if it really works.


----------



## miillersickness (Mar 15, 2012)

I guess i live in a completely different part of the country than you guys, almost everyone here uses semi on textured ceilings. We ONLY use semi on textured ceilings and everyone that comes in to see the ceiling loves it and wants theirs done the same way. We have actually been getting alot of extra work just because so many people like the shine on the ceiling. If our knockdown didnt look good i could understand using flat.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

miillersickness said:


> *I guess i live in a completely different part of the country than you guys*, almost everyone here uses semi on textured ceilings. We ONLY use semi on textured ceilings and everyone that comes in to see the ceiling loves it and wants theirs done the same way. We have actually been getting alot of extra work just because so many people like the shine on the ceiling. If our knockdown didnt look good i could understand using flat.


Where do you live miiller? 
If you look, most of us have our location in our profile.:thumbsup:


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

For me sheen/shine on any wall just doesn't work. My personal preference is flat (although most jobs get an eggshell at least for durability and cleaning) on smooth walls or eggshell on textured. The exception being some of the faux or decorative finishes as those require a sheen to look right. I also agree with an ultra high gloss on woodwork as long as the finish is butter smooth (brush marks are evil with that much sheen) and joints are not visible. 
As others have stated baths and kitchens sometimes require satin or maybe even semi just for clean up or humidity reasons.


----------



## miillersickness (Mar 15, 2012)

I live in northern arkansas. I agree 100% on the walls, eggshell to me is the most sheen i would ever use for a customer. And in no way am i saying my personal preference is semi on all textured ceilings, but i have to say the ones we have done look pretty good, and most importantly the customers love them.


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

Textured ceilings are non existent here in anything built in the last 30-35 years.

I always do flat on ceilings, eggshell on walls and semi on door frames and trim unless it's spec'ed differently in the plans.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

johnzenobia said:


> I use a good quality high hiding primer with 2 coats and it looks great. Less money to spend and flat paint and primer look the same. I have had customers want satin or semi and every time I agree to use it I have complaints that there are imperfections.


Primer and paint are two very different products. Primer has more resins and paint has more pigment. Just because they look the same doesn't mean they are the same.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

summithomeinc said:


> Flat on ceilings. Satin, eggshell, or flat on walls, semi gloss or gloss on trim is how we do it. Even when the wall and ceiling are the same color. I have seen ceilings with a sheen and alot of them looked great. Some didn't though. I call it knockdown too. Doesn't everyone?


The only problem changing the sheen it can also change the color. That's why I never go beyond an eggshell.


----------

